# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics >  Next: Lesser vs Butter

## ajeff

Well, my little mojave female came in this morning. I knew when I got her one of the projects was to produce me a white animal. I know there are several ways to get that BEL I have been looking for. Mojave x Mojave = good. Lesser x Mojave = Better. Lesser x Lesser = the best, at least from what I have heard. I assume Butter x Mojave is probably about the same as a Lesser x Mojave.

I had thought about getting a lesser for several reason, one being the off chance that you actualy don't need a lesser sired from the platinum daddy or one of is "normal siblings" to produce a platinum daddy. I know according to everything, to produce a platinum, you need one of those animals sired by the platinum and a sib. otherwise no platty for you. It may be the same with butters too.

Right now I am thinking hey, these lessers are great, you can do a bunch of stuff with them and if I get a 2nd string lesser and end up with no platinums, I cannot say I would be suprised. I am not sure about the butters, they are probably about the same as far as genetics go.

Okay, enough rambling. The question I pose is simple...
One of the end results are a BEL. This was one of the intentions of the Mojave. Now I am thinking how do I want to go about it?
Get a Male lesser to breed her or a male Butter.

Butters are a bit harder to come by, they cost a little more (I think 1500). You don't see as many butters as you do lessers. On the other hand, I could get a lesser and use another 500 (or a bit more) bucks and find me a pretty pastel female.

So the question is:
Save for a 
Lesser
or
Butter?

----------

Cin (10-05-2016)

----------


## JoshJP7

Both are sweet and very similar but I'm a lesser guy so... lesser

----------


## Bill Buchman

I have an incredible Butter who is been breeding many girls this year.  I like that many Butters will get lighter as they age.  I know mine has.  Lessers are neat in that they are more likely to have a  busy pattern.  I'm hoping for some REALLY nice Butters as well as a combo or two!!!  Butter -- that's the ticket.

----------

Cin (10-05-2016)

----------


## Drew87

i say Lesser but you could just make the lesser by breeding the butter to the mojave atleast thats what i think makes one im not sure im sure ill be corrected here very soon haha

----------


## lovepig78

i presonally like the green lessers get when they mature.
but ive seen some outrageous butter to.

but i say dont get a lesser in hopes of producing a platnum... only one person knows how to produce those, and even he's not entirely sure lol

----------


## NickMyers03

> i say Lesser but you could just make the lesser by breeding the butter to the mojave atleast thats what i think makes one im not sure im sure ill be corrected here very soon haha


a butter is a natural morph the only way to make one is to get one...

----------

Cin (10-05-2016)

----------


## West Coast Jungle

I like them both, I would base my decision on a specific animal. There are good and bad of both.

----------

Cin (10-05-2016)

----------


## soy.lor.n

> i say Lesser but you could just make the lesser by breeding the butter to the mojave atleast thats what i think makes one im not sure im sure ill be corrected here very soon haha


I'm almost positive lesser is a separate gene, so the only way you can get one is from a mommy or daddy lesser

oh but, I like the green a lot too, so I would say lesser

----------


## Beardedragon

> i say Lesser but you could just make the lesser by breeding the butter to the mojave atleast thats what i think makes one im not sure im sure ill be corrected here very soon haha


Lessers are just lessers :Wink:  You cant make them. Butter to mojave would make more bels.

Now... when asking this question I would be a little less biased if I did not have a smokin Hot lesser in one of my tubs BUT... Id say Lesser anyways. Butters are nice, but I just do not like their coloring. The lessers Yellow(which I think makes a Good lesser) is super bright.  How can you say no to this?

http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/c...s/IMGP2780.jpg
http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/c...s/IMGP2778.jpg

Just be careful when picking a Lesser out, there are some pretty cheap/ugly ones out there.

----------

Cin (10-05-2016)

----------


## Louis Kirkland

I couldn't decide  :Juggle:  so I got both!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Drew87

hmm i had a feeeling i was wrong sorry about the bad info

----------


## hondo1967

I saw some butters on kingsnake for 700 bucks but not sure about that seller.  :Surprised:

----------


## NickMyers03

haha that was Big Daddy.. wont catch me buying from him

----------


## hondo1967

Whats the story with Big Daddy? :Snake:

----------


## Emilio

I'm lesser guy.

----------


## TooManyToys

My vote was for the lesser, but I'm biased  :Very Happy:

----------


## jknudson

Lesser....butter...doesn't matter, they both make white snakes.  I'll likely eventually own a few of each of the "white snake complex".

----------


## ajeff

Right now the votes are 40/60 lesser/butter. Im still thinking lesser right now and will probably directly to the source himself to get one. I have an itchy tigger finger right now just waiting for the right amount of funds and mood to fire off a deposit  :Very Happy:

----------


## munding

lesser :Smile:

----------


## skm0308

Anybody got pics of a Mojave x Butter?  I've seen the Mojave x Lesser and it had faint yellow striping, would the Butter make a cleaner BEL?

----------


## Holbeird

I love both, and I say buy for the snake not just one over the other, if you see a great lesser or great butter, get that one. The only upside of getting a lesser, is you could get a lesser from ralph that is from one of the platty daddy's he has if you're willing to spend the money and if you do that it's just a matter of getting one of the sibs. I'd normally say this shouldn't be a factor because ralph has only let go of two of the platty sibs if I'm not mistaken but I believe one of the ones he let go is now being bred to a lesser sired by a platty daddy so someone else has a chance of being the second person to produce a platty daddy. The name slips my mind at the moment but I'll see if I can dig it up later today.

----------


## MarkS

I've got a lesser, because that's what was available when I was ready to buy one.  Personally I think they're the same mutation.

I think there is a huge difference between mojaves and lessers, but I also think there is little if any difference between lessers and butters.

----------


## dragondavy

I don't have any of them yet, but I love them both.
 If I had to pick one I would go with  :Trichokillomania:  aaaaa, I can't pick. :Tears:

----------


## Alice

I love the lighter coloring of the butters as they mature. Here is a pic of my butter BEL. He's done his job breeding the ladies this season!

----------


## ViciousBliss

haha i'd be a hog and say both but i voted lesser  :Smile:

----------


## Somed00d

I personally have a mojave male and plan to get a mojave female.  I would like to make super mojave's crossed with other morphs.  With the mojave BEL you have some pattern so when you cross it with another morph you will be able to see at least some..  Thats my theory anyhow.

----------


## ajeff

Well, a lot of people voted and the tally as I make this post is nearly 50%

In case you are wondering, I fired off the remaining payment this afternoon on a 08 lesser platinum  :Surprised:  The daddy? A lesser / phantom lucy (Karma)  :Very Happy: 

Don't have a photo of him yet

----------


## Jyson

> Both are sweet and very similar but I'm a lesser guy so... lesser


Same here.

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

Butter bees are incredible animals, but then, so are Queen Bees...so...it all depends on which combos you want, and what you like best.

----------


## StickyTongues

Seeing that I just got my butter today, I say BUTTER!  I was at the Tinley show today and saw many butters and lessers.  Atleast at this show, the lessers could not compare with the butters.  Especially the butter male I got from the Bells.  Crossing my fingers for some butterbees in the summer!

----------


## nicktreb

sound slike a ufc fight

----------


## dr del

Hi,

OK I seem to be selectively blind in this instance.  :Sad: 

Can someone explain to me in words of 3 syllables or less how to tell the difference between lessers and butters?

Is it all colour, or is there a pattern difference? I feel so dumb for not being able to spot it.  :Embarassed: 


dr del

----------


## ajeff

> Hi,
> 
> OK I seem to be selectively blind in this instance. 
> 
> Can someone explain to me in words of 3 syllables or less how to tell the difference between lessers and butters?
> 
> Is it all colour, or is there a pattern difference? I feel so dumb for not being able to spot it. 
> 
> 
> dr del



I personaly believe butters and lessers are just different blood lines of the same gene, kind of like Axanthics. Butters do look to be a bit more hypo from what I have heard.

I also believe that lessers and butters, mojaves, phantoms are basicly different versions of the same gene but happen to be on a different loci (in other words the "damaged" gene is the same, but happens to be on a different chromosome)

But I don't really have a way to prove this and may be totaly wrong   :Weirdface:

----------


## AaronP

Lesser all day long, I like them both but If I had to choose I'm going with the Lesser.

----------


## RandyRemington

> I personaly believe butters and lessers are just different blood lines of the same gene, kind of like Axanthics.


I think there may be some newer Axanthic lines that are just different lines but the original VPI, TSK, and Jolliff lines appear to be different genes all together.  They are just all called axanthics based on what the animal looks like but I think it would be more accurate to call them different mutations that different lines.  




> I also believe that lessers and butters, mojaves, phantoms are basicly different versions of the same gene but happen to be on a different loci (in other words the "damaged" gene is the same, but happens to be on a different chromosome)


While I do agree on those (and several others - Vin Russo, special, and hidden) appearing to be the same gene I don't think that gene moves at all (right?).  I think they are just each mutated in slightly different ways.  I'm not sure exactly how the start and end of a gene is defined but within the gene I believe there is a quite a bit of information and it looks like multiple different mistakes have happen to this particular gene.

----------


## ScottyDsntKnow

I'm in this same boat too.  I want to get a lesser or a butter this spring but I'm not sure which one I should get.  I've seen Butters and Lessers on Kingsnake for about the same price but I don't really think I'd trust a $650 Butter from Kingsnake.  I've seen a few lessers right now that I REALLY like but I highly doubt they'll be available in 5 months and if they are they won't be $650 lol.  

Which one makes a cleaner BEL or are they about the same?

----------


## Beardedragon

> Lesser all day long, I like them both but If I had to choose I'm going with the Lesser.


Well I hope you'd rather want a lesser! :Razz: 

Who can tell the difference between a lesser and a butter?


http://s454.photobucket.com/albums/q...t=DSC00600.jpg
http://s454.photobucket.com/albums/q...t=IMGP8146.jpg

----------


## ScottyDsntKnow

> Well I hope you'd rather want a lesser!
> 
> Who can tell the difference between a lesser and a butter?
> 
> 
> http://s454.photobucket.com/albums/q...t=DSC00600.jpg
> http://s454.photobucket.com/albums/q...t=IMGP8146.jpg


1st one is the lesser at least thats the way it looks to me at least but sometimes they are so close its impossible to tell.

----------


## StickyTongues

> Well I hope you'd rather want a lesser!
> 
> Who can tell the difference between a lesser and a butter?
> 
> 
> http://s454.photobucket.com/albums/q...t=DSC00600.jpg
> http://s454.photobucket.com/albums/q...t=IMGP8146.jpg


I'm gonna have to say the first one is a butter and the second one is a lesser.  Although the second pic is just a little darker.  Comparing the butters to the lessers I saw in person at the Tinley show, the butter have a darker golden tint to them then the lessers did.  

I'm trying to find my darn camera that I've misplaced after the show this weekend otherwise I would snap some pics of the butter male I got from the Bells.

----------


## tony tt

I wonder if anyone can tell me, How about  butter x lesser?

----------


## Beantown Reptiles

I vote Butter!  But only because I love the Butter male I picked up this year
from Garrick at Royal Constrictor.  I'd like to get a female but might have to breed her out myself... patience, not a virtue I possess.  It was Kevin at NERD that told me only the Lesser holds the hidden gene, not the Butter, which makes the Lesser more desirable.

----------


## Beardedragon

> I wonder if anyone can tell me, How about  butter x lesser?


Thats easy, its a Blue eye lucy :Smile:

----------


## ScottyDsntKnow

> Thats easy, its a Blue eye lucy


And this BEL will throw all butters and lessers when bred to a normal right?  Not just all lessers or all butters.  

Also do ALL lessers have the "hidden gene" or just ones from certain lines like the NERD line?  

I really want a lesser or a butter as soon as I have a place to put some more snakes but like I said I still can't decide which one I want.

----------


## tony tt

> Thats easy, its a Blue eye lucy


Sorry, I wonder again. I will get pure white Blue eyes lucy, Is it? :Please:

----------


## ScottyDsntKnow

From what I've researched you never can tell if you'll get a PURE white snake.  However everything I've seen points to Butter x Butter or Lesser x Lesser OR Butter x Lesser BELs being pure white or close to it while Mojo x Mojo crosses are a bit gray around the head.  

Mojo x Lesser/Butter crosses are suppossed to be pretty white too as the Butter/Lesser cleans up the Mojo grey.

----------


## MarkS

> And this BEL will throw all butters and lessers when bred to a normal right?  Not just all lessers or all butters.


That should be what happens, however the point that I made earlier is that you may not know which is which because I think they're basically the same thing. 




> Also do ALL lessers have the "hidden gene" or just ones from certain lines like the NERD line?


No lesser has a hidden gene, if they did they wouldn't be a lesser they'd be a platinum.  The hidden gene that I believe Kevin is referring to comes from his womas which make interesting things happen when mixed with the lesser mutation, it would probably do the same when mixed with the butter line.  




> I really want a lesser or a butter as soon as I have a place to put some more snakes but like I said I still can't decide which one I want.


Pick the individual that you like without regard to the line that it comes from.

----------


## ARamos8

I like lessers.  The colors appeal to me on many levels.  If you can see past the BEL (ie: potential projects) then the decision you make is the correct one.  Best of luck.  :Very Happy:

----------


## garweft

> Well I hope you'd rather want a lesser!
> 
> Who can tell the difference between a lesser and a butter?
> 
> 
> http://s454.photobucket.com/albums/q...t=DSC00600.jpg
> http://s454.photobucket.com/albums/q...t=IMGP8146.jpg





> 1st one is the lesser at least thats the way it looks to me at least but sometimes they are so close its impossible to tell.





> I'm gonna have to say the first one is a butter and the second one is a lesser. Although the second pic is just a little darker. Comparing the butters to the lessers I saw in person at the Tinley show, the butter have a darker golden tint to them then the lessers did.


LOL.....Those are both the same snake.......look at the pattern again. :Razz:

----------


## eggman08

I would say a lesser. My friends uncle is a bp breeder and to get bel's he only breeds lessers because he thinks they make a cleaner lookin bel. Im just gettin into bp's so i dont know a whole lot but in just going off of what he says cause he knows way  more then me

----------


## Luke Martin

> i presonally like the green lessers get when they mature.
> but ive seen some outrageous butter to.
> 
> but i say dont get a lesser in hopes of producing a platnum... only one person knows how to produce those, and even he's not entirely sure lol


Actually someone else has produced Platinums by breeding a lesser to a "normal".....

----------


## Viper76

Go with butter, Since i have a butter as well.. I like lesser to0..But lesser seem to many in the market.

----------


## Kysenia

I love the lessers just because a butter makes my cholesterol feel like its going up................... :Smile:

----------


## shaunwithbite

i am a lesser kind of guy  :Smile:

----------


## Skitals

I've got a butter, so maybe I'm biased,  BUT...

I think a very nice lesser is about the same as a very nice butter. I've seen amazing examples of both lines. BUT I've seen many more "bad" lessers than I have "bad" butters. By "bad" I mean extremely dark. Maybe it's just because so many more people are working with the lesser line?

Being the "daddy" of the platty, you would think Ralph Davis prefers the lessers over the butters, but here is what he says on his site:




> The Butter is very similar in appearance to a "Lesser Platty"........BUT..........the Butters have more yellow coloration in their patterns. The yellow becomes stronger as they mature, where the Lesser's yellow becomes " less" as they mature...........the Butter is not to be confused with the "Platinum".

----------


## t-Roy

> Well I hope you'd rather want a lesser!
> 
> Who can tell the difference between a lesser and a butter?
> 
> 
> http://s454.photobucket.com/albums/q...t=DSC00600.jpg
> http://s454.photobucket.com/albums/q...t=IMGP8146.jpg


It is one snake or same snake.. I say that one is a butter.. Why you post pictures of the same snake?

----------


## GenePirate

Faced with the same choice, I chose the lesser. This Davis line male is a prolific breeder with a sweet disposition.  And, I prefer the creaminess with the muted olive and gold accents to the darker yellows of a butter.  It's all personal preference, and there are a lot of color variations in both morphs.  Find an animal that you think is spectacular, whether it's a lesser or a butter, and go with it.

----------


## Beardedragon

> LOL.....Those are both the same snake.......look at the pattern again.





> It is one snake or same snake.. I say that one is a butter.. Why you post pictures of the same snake?


I was wondering if anyone would catch on :Razz:  He is in fact my lesser... but the point I was trying to prove is that I think they are the same thing...I just sorta forgot that I made the post so im a little late on anwsering :Embarassed:

----------


## Beardedragon

> I'm gonna have to say the first one is a butter and the second one is a lesser.  Although the second pic is just a little darker.  Comparing the butters to the lessers I saw in person at the Tinley show, the butter have a darker golden tint to them then the lessers did.  
> 
> I'm trying to find my darn camera that I've misplaced after the show this weekend otherwise I would snap some pics of the butter male I got from the Bells.





> 1st one is the lesser at least thats the way it looks to me at least but sometimes they are so close its impossible to tell.


Also, what I think it also boils down to, is if your a butter person and look at those two pictures of the same snake... your going to say the nicer of the two pictures is a butter and vice versa if your a lesser person.

----------


## nixer

> I was wondering if anyone would catch on He is in fact my lesser... but the point I was trying to prove is that I think they are the same thing...I just sorta forgot that I made the post so im a little late on anwsering





> Also, what I think it also boils down to, is if your a butter person and look at those two pictures of the same snake... your going to say the nicer of the two pictures is a butter and vice versa if your a lesser person.


hahahahahaha i saw that one coming :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
personally myself i have 1.1 lessers, but butters do seem to hold more yellow than lessers. then again i have seen where you couldnt tell either morph appart.

----------


## Beardedragon

> hahahahahaha i saw that one coming
> personally myself i have 1.1 lessers, but butters do seem to hold more yellow than lessers. then again i have seen where you couldnt tell either morph appart.


IDK, I still think that it depends on the baby just like pastels. For all we know is that the imported butter is related to Ralphs Platty daddy... I mean if you think about it in order to get the platty there had to be more lessers out there, and if one of those were later found and called the butter we would never know. 

If there was a Lesser/butter in the wild, you wouldnt be able to tell if it was a lesser or butter, I guess if would depend on what the new owner decides to name it.

----------


## dr del

Hi,

I'd call it a nutter ball.  :Very Happy:  

Negative (less than a lesser ) - butter.  :Rolleyes2: 

[/coat]


dr del

----------


## MakiMaki

Why choose?  Get BOTH!

----------


## Bill Buchman

Butter for me. How a morph works with OTHER morphs is most important in my opinion when considering a base morph. My Butter breeder male has done well in COMBINATION with other morphs thus far.  Here are a couple.   :Very Happy: 

Cajun Butter


Lithium  Butter x Cinny

----------


## Beardedragon

> Butter for me. How a morph works with OTHER morphs is most important in my opinion when considering a base morph. My Butter breeder male has done well in COMBINATION with other morphs thus far.  Here are a couple.  
> 
> Cajun Butter
> 
> 
> Lithium  Butter x Cinny


A lesser works the same way in the combo area.

----------


## ang3l3s

they r both co-doms, both produce similar morphs except the butter cost more???? lesser all the way!!!!!

----------


## paulaura

A nice yellow butter is hard to beat IMO.

We have a butter ghost and it is stunning. :Cool:

----------


## harm286

I'd say lesser

----------


## Crush54

:Very Happy:   Lesser is more!  I vote lesser!

----------


## marct

lesser all the way... make you some pastel lessers... my fav....

----------


## BPHERP

I vote butter, because, well, im partial to butters:

----------

americangypsy (08-22-2009)

----------


## americangypsy

> I couldn't decide  so I got both!!!


 :ROFL:  and that is the way ball python addiction works . :ROFL:  :Good Job:

----------


## DarkComeSoon

they r the same morph lets get real they create the exact same morphs same morph different name.

----------


## americangypsy

> Butter for me. How a morph works with OTHER morphs is most important in my opinion when considering a base morph. My Butter breeder male has done well in COMBINATION with other morphs thus far.  Here are a couple.  
> 
> Cajun Butter
> 
> 
> Lithium  Butter x Cinny


 :Surprised:  :Long tongue:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## matt71915

Butter, the looks are worth the extra.

----------


## Claudeballs

In my opinion they are the same morph. :Smile:

----------


## bad-one

I love them both but I'd pick a butter before I got a lesser. I do think both morphs are related and may even be just different lines of the same mutation.

----------


## NorthernRegius

> they r the same morph lets get real they create the exact same morphs same morph different name.


Except that there's a Platty daddy for Lessers...  an extra something there genetically with Lessers. But for BELs it's up to what you like. There are great looking examples of both morphs.

----------


## J.Vandegrift

> Except that there's a Platty daddy for Lessers...  an extra something there genetically with Lessers. But for BELs it's up to what you like. There are great looking examples of both morphs.


You can make platties with Butters as well, but you can't make platties with either of them unless you have a normal looking sib of a platty. That's the only reason there are not hundreds of them already.

In my opinion they are the exact same thing. I also don't see the extra yellow so many people talk about. There are some high yellow butters and there are some high yellow lessers.

----------

NorthernRegius (08-23-2009)

----------


## NorthernRegius

> You can make platties with Butters as well, but you can't make platties with either of them unless you have a normal looking sib of a platty. That's the only reason there are not hundreds of them already.
> 
> In my opinion they are the exact same thing. I also don't see the extra yellow so many people talk about. There are some high yellow butters and there are some high yellow lessers.


If so I stand corrected- but I do stand by procuring the best looking animals you like as that's the ultimate acid-test.

----------


## Vesta

I really can't say because I like the butter/lesser bees. O.o;

----------


## mechnut450

I am hopnigo t goto the show next month to get one or the other lol..  I can only hope t ofind one ata  do able  deal. ( i have a heart  failure if I can get one of each that bea dream   deal.)  I may havea mojave befoer the show  just waiting on theguy to le me know what he hatches out.

----------


## NorthernRegius

> I like them both, I would base my decision on a specific animal. There are good and bad of both.


I couldn't decide so I waited for nice examples... I got a Woma Lesser female &  I'm waiting on my Hypo Butter male... just pick the best looking (to you) animal & you'll be happy.

----------


## Haydenphoto

> I'm almost positive lesser is a separate gene, so the only way you can get one is from a mommy or daddy lesser
> 
> oh but, I like the green a lot too, so I would say lesser


Yes it is but to be honest it's really hard to tell a lesser and a butter ! At the tinley show the butters and the lessers looked so much alike i was kinda shocked .

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> Yes it is but to be honest it's really hard to tell a lesser and a butter ! At the tinley show the butters and the lessers looked so much alike i was kinda shocked .


thats because their the same morph, call it different lines if you want.

im not reading all 9 pages, but has anyone already stated this? Theirs examples of each that look pretty close to the same thing. they both make the same super, every combo can look the same using similar looking butter/lesser. there nothing suggesting that they are different morphs, not even diluted versions of the morphs like mojave, phantom, ect.

to answer your poll, look at the animal, not the morph name

----------


## Kylie

Since I own a pair of Lessers I will vote Lessers, BUT I am new to the ball seen and like everything... I have recently seen a Butter Pin and loved it so who knows...

----------


## Haydenphoto

> thats because their the same morph, call it different lines if you want.
> 
> im not reading all 9 pages, but has anyone already stated this? Theirs examples of each that look pretty close to the same thing. they both make the same super, every combo can look the same using similar looking butter/lesser. there nothing suggesting that they are different morphs, not even diluted versions of the morphs like mojave, phantom, ect.
> 
> to answer your poll, look at the animal, not the morph name


I would have to agree  :Smile:  i just didn't want everybody to jump down my throat for saying it ! ! ! !

----------


## vapour

It was a hard choise for me too.  At the Sacramento show there were lessers that looked like creamy mojaves and some that were similar to butters.  In the end I went with a Butter Bee, I already have a yearling Mojave breeding  so by the time my Butter Bee is ready I should have a cinny mojave or a mojave yellowbelly male to breed to her.  

I also plan on getting a lesser at somepoint, I'd like to breed a lesser to a YB  :Smile:

----------


## adam_degel

they seem to be very similar but lesser reigns supreme to me!

----------


## lesserlover

Butters are less expensive than what some has stated. Ralph Davis was recently selling one for 500. I believe it is posted on the recent availability list he posted to his site. If you ever hope to produce a platty, I would go with a lesser. That is not to say that you will produce one given the fact that the riddle gene is very complex. Besides that, check out Ralphs video on his super bright lesser or butter. Either snake, sure thing. You might want to purchase a female while you're at it. The more lessers/butters/mojaves you have, the more likely you are to produce Bels. Pick up a. Fire and a lemonback

----------


## Russ Lawson

> If you ever hope to produce a platty, I would go with a lesser. That is not to say that you will produce one given the fact that the riddle gene is very complex.


What makes you say this? Ralph has even made platties with butters. There is no reason anyone else would specifically need a lesser to get them. I'm convinced something similar can be made with mojaves and Russo hets as well. Also, it is looking more and more like the platty gene is actually not very complicated at all. Randy Remington explained in another thread that it appears to be another mutation allelic to the rest of the Blue-eyed leucistic gene, which is typically hidden, but when paired with one of the other genes from the complex, it results in a sort of hypomelanism. This theory makes a lot of sense if you look at Ralph's breeding records with the platinum gene.

----------


## LotsaBalls

I voted butter but also as many have said think they are the same thing. If you breed a butter to a lesser that look the same what would the non BELs/non normals be?

----------


## Russ Lawson

> I voted butter but also as many have said think they are the same thing. If you breed a butter to a lesser that look the same what would the non BELs/non normals be?


I've seen them listed as butter/lesser before.

----------


## marct

I would say pick the best example of either one you can afford..

----------


## Watever

same go for either ! Just take the ones you like

----------


## royalpython

I produced the typical buttery look, from a lesser x lesser pairing last year

----------


## ajsnoopy

@royalpython: nice looking ball ya got there  :Good Job: 

hmm...I voted lesser since I'm partial to the lessers. But I also like the coloration of the butters. I'd say go with whatever draws your eye when you have the funds.

----------


## sho220

> I produced the typical buttery look, from a lesser x lesser pairing last year


I can't believe it's not butter!  :Very Happy: 


sorry...just had to.... :Razz:

----------


## CeLLLLL

> I can't believe it's not butter! 
> 
> 
> sorry...just had to....


ahahaha nice

----------


## sookieball

> Lessers are just lessers You cant make them. Butter to mojave would make more bels.
> 
> Now... when asking this question I would be a little less biased if I did not have a smokin Hot lesser in one of my tubs BUT... Id say Lesser anyways. Butters are nice, but I just do not like their coloring. The lessers Yellow(which I think makes a Good lesser) is super bright.  How can you say no to this?
> 
> http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/c...s/IMGP2780.jpg
> http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/c...s/IMGP2778.jpg
> 
> Just be careful when picking a Lesser out, there are some pretty cheap/ugly ones out there.


you know what? i have a butter male that looks EXACTLY like your lesser! check him out!

----------

